# The Thread Where Intuitives Pretend To Be Sensors



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Please. A girl in the clouds on a swing suspended from nothing, sitting next to some snakes that are supposed to represent evil or something. This is supposed to mean something deep, right? I'm bored and unimpressed with the attempt at symbolism. Like most art of its kind it's stretching itself too far from reality and trying too hard. Please, give me a picture of something real, and I will see the meaning in it.

(Control group.)


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Did I ever tell you about the time I fell off the swings when I was a kid? I swung up and I could see the sky! I swung down and I could see the floor! Then I could see more floor! Then more floor! Then oomph. Still though, great day! - Si

I want to play on the swings! - Se


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Obviously horrible photoshopping skills are obvious.

(control group)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't like that picture, it looks as if she will fall into the sky.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Khiro said:


> Did I ever tell you about the time I fell off the swings when I was a kid? I swung up and I could see the sky! I swung down and I could see the floor! Then I could see more floor! Then more floor! Then oomph. Still though, great day! - Si
> 
> I want to play on the swings! - Se


Brilliant! That's dead on. You are clearly an INFJ.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

That's depressing and scary.. D:

[Why did you have to post that picture of all pictures? :'( This thread is so awesome though. ^^]


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> This picture makes no sense. The chains for the swings don't seem to be attached to anything, so they'd all be in free fall, which makes the entire concept of swings meaningless. Also, I know for a fact that crying angels take on stone form when you look at them, so the picture is simply wrong.


As I read this the first thing I thought was, "I can completely imagine my ISTP friend saying the EXACT same thing!" And then I looked and realized you're an ISTP. Haha


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Owfin said:


>


More from the control group:
I like the idea of the picture, the execution leaves much to be desired, though.

First off, the swings aren't straight, which was the first thing I noticed. Second, only the girl in the center is doubled and blurred. I can't be sure if the creator just forgot to edit out the doubled part, or if they were going somewhere with that and then forgot, or if it's supposed to mean something (if it is, I didn't get it *shrug*). Third, as others have pointed out, the swings aren't attached to anything, but the lack of motion in the dress and the girl's hair means at least she isn't falling, so... what, exactly, is going on? Fourth, I'm probably the only person who would ever notice this, but the swings aren't lined up and all the chains are uneven. Fifth, the lighting's off. The burst of light (sun, maybe?) is to the right of where the light falls on the 'sky.' Sixth, what series of events would bring about such an image? Under which circumstances would this event happen? *mind starts racing through the production of this image, from the conception of the idea to searching for a model, explaining her role, finding the snakes, taking the pictures and then to photoshopping the images together and then comparing the finished image with the conceptual idea in the mind of the creator for accuracy* <- but that's mostly because I draw and paint, so I map out the entire process.

It had potential to be a striking and lovely image, it just seems unfinished and / or poorly thought out.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Clouds above and clouds below, with nothing for the swings to hold on to and no way for the girl and snakes to have gotten there. Wait, maybe a helicopter? Other than the helicopter, there's no sense to this picture and I'm going to leave now before I need Valium.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Owfin said:


>



"Gaaayyyy."

*Leaves internet forum to go play a sport*


----------



## DecadentDisCordis (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sick of these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking swing... Thank you tv.


----------



## PinkiePie (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I'll do my best.

The girl in the middle looks sad, also no shoes, as has been pointed out several times. The snakes are scary, phobias and all that shit.

That was harder than it should be, I wanted to talk about the symbolism of the snakes going in different directions, and the different interpretations of sky/ground so bad!


----------

